# Ugh "separate but equal"



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Feminists say we need equality.:smile2:
Put your money where your mouth is.:wink2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfLKbToIGQ
I rest my case.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw a news article today about a number of engineers having their pictures used for an advertising campaign just recently. One of the pictures was of a female engineer. There was a tonne of nasty crap that came her way because apparently that didn't sit well with a number of people who saw it. The responses I saw all came from men basically saying it was BS and she couldn't be an engineer, because she was a pretty female (I guess the pretty part was particularly offensive to them for some reason).

I wasn't going to bother posting about that on TAM. Then I see yet another post attacking women in general. I'm not even going to click on that link, it's obvious from the introduction it's just going to be more sexist crap. I'm sick of seeing this sh*t here.


----------



## Froggi (Sep 10, 2014)

Why shouldn't someone doing the same job get the same pay whether female or male?

Why in 2015 is this STILL a damn issue?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I am happy to say TAM has always been in line with equal gender pay. Male and Female mods are paid exactly the same. Zilch!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I am happy to say TAM has always been in line with equal gender pay. Male and Female mods are paid exactly the same. Zilch!



And, male and female mods are abused equally as well.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

breeze said:


> I saw a news article today about a number of engineers having their pictures used for an advertising campaign just recently. One of the pictures was of a female engineer. There was a tonne of nasty crap that came her way because apparently that didn't sit well with a number of people who saw it. The responses I saw all came from men basically saying it was BS and she couldn't be an engineer, because she was a pretty female (I guess the pretty part was particularly offensive to them for some reason).
> 
> I wasn't going to bother posting about that on TAM. Then I see yet another post attacking women in general. I'm not even going to click on that link, it's obvious from the introduction it's just going to be more sexist crap. I'm sick of seeing this sh*t here.


It's ridiculous to say that there are no pretty female engineers. One of my prettiest girlfriends was a good programmer (software engineer). And this was 40 years ago, so that would have been false then as well!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

The guy in that youtube is rambling nonsense. Money in sports is related to supply and demand and not gender.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Froggi said:


> Why shouldn't someone doing the same job get the same pay whether female or male?
> 
> Why in 2015 is this STILL a damn issue?


Fighters do not have a "job". They have engagements/fights. They get paid what the market will bear. 

The male/male fights and female/female fights bring in the same amount of income, then it would make sense that they get equal pay & royalties.

My bet is that male/male fights bring in more income as it has a much longer history and thus following.

The woman fighter in the video gave a very good response. She seems to be quite pleased with what she earns for the level she is in the industry.

I do not get the point of this thread except to create one more anti-female thread.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OK I looked back at the video.. this is in the description section 

"Why should women be paid equal if they refuse to fight men in the UFC?"

So this is about the narrator (and apparently the OP) believe that woman must fight with men in order to deserve to be paid equally to what men in the sport are paid. It's nothing more than an argument by a redpill group to hook men who want to feel victimized by women... to get them to donate to a redpill website so they can keep making stupid videos.... to raise more money.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I am happy to say TAM has always been in line with equal gender pay. Male and Female mods are paid exactly the same. Zilch!


I am not sure why that made me chuckle so much.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

breeze said:


> ….yet another post attacking women in general.





EleGirl said:


> I do not get the point of this thread except to create one more anti-female thread.


Reading comprehension is very weak in this thread. The OP clearly addressed this to 'feminists' (or as I like to call them 'Womens Rights Activists', since there is nothing feminine about them). Plus, he also sprinkled smiley emoticons liberally throughout the post to show a lighthearted attitude. Yet, the two posters above have turned this into an attack on ALL women……why? Is there an assumption amongst the followers of WRA ideology that all women agree with them? If so, it's faulty, and laughingly so.

Anyway, my $0.02, carry on.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

"There are none so blind as those who will not see. The most deluded people are those who choose to ignore what they already know."


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe off post a bit but I absolutely love watching females fight! 

I am sure as it gains more recognition female fighters will start earning more per match.

Rhonda is already my favorite fighter hands down.

I've got a thing for tough women though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

tom67 said:


> Feminists say we need equality.:smile2:
> Put your money where your mouth is.:wink2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfLKbToIGQ
> I rest my case.


It's hard to rest a case, when you don't have one. That is honestly stupidest forms of twisted logic I have seen in a long time. 

There is something seriously wrong with your reasoning skills if you think that makes a case for anything. 

(Also, you can't give permission to be raped. The very act of giving consent means it's not rape. This man is a moron.)


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Maybe off post a bit but I absolutely love watching females fight!
> 
> I am sure as it gains more recognition female fighters will start earning more per match.
> 
> ...


Eh dare I say in jello:grin2:
It's your fault Conan.

One side note I disagree with swearing to make a point. Most of the time I don't except when I get a forced vacation.
But seriously I don't care for it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you want to listen to some high/drunk Brits evaluating the debate here it is one American there. I know Sargon (Carl) is a socialist and hates fox they are kid of funny at times.:nerd:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGho71D-JEk
Anyway.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Maybe off post a bit but I absolutely love watching females fight!
> 
> I am sure as it gains more recognition female fighters will start earning more per match.
> 
> ...


Yes yes and yes. One caveat to women's MMA is that most women don't actually have knock out power in their striking. Rhonda does but more need to.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Yes yes and yes. One caveat to women's MMA is that most women don't actually have knock out power in their striking. Rhonda does but more need to.


She is definitely in a class by herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> She is definitely in a class by herself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She says she can't get a date
Oh I could have fun with her doing MMA or whatever else on me>>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> She is definitely in a class by herself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those like her have a way to making the competition step up though. Rousey is a puzzle and my guess is that Sarah McMann is the most dangerous competition for her. The olympic medalist wrestler Rousey has defeated once will be a challenge the next time. That being said, how can anyone think she's not going to beat everyone in her path. She's so well rounded.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Those like her have a way to making the competition step up though. Rousey is a puzzle and my guess is that Sarah McMann is the most dangerous competition for her. The olympic medalist wrestler Rousey has defeated once will be a challenge the next time. That being said, how can anyone think she's not going to beat everyone in her path. She's so well rounded.



Most say that this woman can beat Rhonda Rousey



Only problem she can't keep weight. She has fought in the featherweight division, but has more fights in the bantam division. Chris Cyborg is a pure fighter rather a wrestler and has far more devastating punch than Rhonda.

End my thread jack


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

Froggi said:


> Why shouldn't someone doing the same job get the same pay whether female or male?
> 
> Why in 2015 is this STILL a damn issue?


Yeah, why don't players in the CFL make as much money as NFL players???

Ridiculous arguments like this are why feminists aren't respected. Mens MMA is a way bigger market and that's why they're paid more. Rousey is most likely the only female fighter that the vast majority of MMAs fans even know.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Most say that this woman can beat Rhonda Rousey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She can only beat her if she has world class take down defense. Rousey would commit to taking her down and eliminating the striking threat. For cyborg to use striking she would have to fight off take downs. Plus as you mention there is the weight thing and beyond that there's the illegal substance issue as well.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Most say that this woman can beat Rhonda Rousey


I watched a few videos of Cyborg and I think people are right. She's scary.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Froggi said:


> Why shouldn't someone doing the same job get the same pay whether female or male?
> 
> Why in 2015 is this STILL a damn issue?


I've never quite understood this thing about women getting payed less than men for doing the same job. In what jobs does this occur? I say I don't understand because I live in a rural area, and I've never hear this as a complaint at jobs around here.

I work in education, for example, and we have pay scales according to education and years of experience, and that is how people are payed. There is no way they could deviate from the scale and pay lower to women. I don't know why anyone would want to try.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think Cris has what it takes.

She use to fight juiced. She has never fought at 135. She has never one by submission. Her only loss was a submission.

Power hitters continually underestimate Rhonda's pretty face. Rhonda eats power hits like candy and walks right through them.

Rhonda is a pretty devastating counter striker with more than her fists.

Rhonda is a Judo goddess! Cris probably needs a lot more in her arsenal to take Rhonda.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

